# Wide belt/drum sander rental



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

No not a question on price, but a question on how to charge. I have a guy down the road that wants me to do some sanding of cabinet doors. The average cost around here is $1.40 per sqft and raised panel door around $1.65 sqft. Now question is: If there is 8 bft/sqft then should I charge double that for doing both sides?The doors took a total of around 15 minutes to sand both sides and set up. So in this case it would be $22.40 for that if both sides. I did some for him and him and I agreed to wait for payment untill I get a better grasp on priceing. Looking for feed back form others.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

bf is closer to cubic measurements, i'd charge either by the linear foot or square foot. are you sanding the pieces before assembleing them or the whole door? 
If you're doing pieces, i'd do by the linear foot. unless you figure the square footage of the doors after assembled. square foot would probably be the easiest way to go. 
figure out how many sqft you can do in a hour and charge appropriately.


----------

